# No more cab driving for me!



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.

I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!

Last month a customer threatened to shoot me. I got beat for at least $40 last month. The bus depot I hang out in has a jeepsie cab who gets all the fares off the bus (he's cheaper and I'm the wrong color).
I'm the wrong color! The only people that take cabs in this town are ghetto lowlifes who can't get their shit together enough to maintain an Uber account.
Threaten me. Use Racial epithets against me. Generally give me shit all day every day.

Whatever the future holds, no more cabstands. No more threats. No more stinky ****s who make me sick with their scented tobacco/body odor/indica reek.
It's over, Johnny. It's over.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Congrats. Full-time musician now? Pretty much any music store will set you up with students if you choose to supplement your income by teaching.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. You were an owner opperator? What about sub leasing?

There's always uber


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


Nothing is over until we decide it is!!!
Was it over when the germans
bombed pearl harbor? Hell no!!!
It ain't over now....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Sorry to hear that. You were an owner opperator? What about sub leasing?
> 
> There's always uber


I'm definitely gonna do gig work for a while. Looking for a real job tho. My overhead is kinda low.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


Time to do a long distance thru hike! Good luck sir!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


This was a nice rant. To the point. Best to you going forward.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Nothing is over until we decide it is!!!
> Was it over when the germans
> bombed pearl harbor? Hell no!!!
> It ain't over now....


Maybe i'm in an alternate universe, but it was the Japanese who bombed Pearl Harbor.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Maybe i'm in an alternate universe, but it was the Japanese who bombed Pearl Harbor.


??Those Krauts get blamed for everything.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Maybe i'm in an alternate universe, but it was the Japanese who bombed Pearl Harbor.


He quoted a movie and so did i....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Maybe i'm in an alternate universe, but it was the Japanese who bombed Pearl Harbor.


Animal House.

A classic.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> He quoted a movie and so did i....


That's the one where they party all the time?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


Do you drive night shift? I've been called racist on several occasions, where passengers behaved badly.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Do you drive night shift? I've been called racist on several occasions, where passengers behaved badly.


With Yellow I was covered. Two way windshield cam with sound. But yeah I was even accused of rape for 5 seconds, until I pointed out the cam.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> With Yellow I was covered. Two way windshield cam with sound. But yeah I was even accused of rape for 5 seconds, until I pointed out the cam.


Taxis got some messed up clientele. Just a few minutes ago, I did a voucher call for the hospital. The patient smelled like a diaper bucket!


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> He quoted a movie and so did i....


oh... It was a movie? I thought you were quoting Trump...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's over, Johnny. It's over.


I'm really sorry to hear that... just when I thought we might have a future together... I truly tryin' my hardest not to fart in bed and the least you could do is meet me half way...

.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that... just when I thought we might have a future together... I truly tryin' my hardest not to fart in bed and the least you could do is meet me half way...
> 
> .


Well, we'll always have Ayn Rand.
All taxation is theft!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Taxis got some messed up clientele. Just a few minutes ago, I did a voucher call for the hospital. The patient smelled like a diaper bucket!


Colostomy bag maybe?

That tends to make that smell on grown adults...

Either that or they just pooped them-self waiting so long for a cab...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> ??Those Krauts get blamed for everything.


Damn, they even get blamed for the shitty hot dogs on the streets of NYC.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Taxis got some messed up clientele. Just a few minutes ago, I did a voucher call for the hospital. The patient smelled like a diaper bucket!


Maybe you should not pick up at hospitals. Just sayin'.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Good luck twofiddy, they can't keep a Val down forever, you will find a better gig.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm the wrong color!


Me too!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


Can drivers posted here? Wow


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Colostomy bag maybe?


No, this was way worse than a colon cancer patient. That man clearly lost his will to get up and go to the bathroom.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Whatever the future holds, no more cabstands. No more threats. No more stinky @@@@s who make me sick with their scented tobacco/body odor/indica reek.
> It's over, Johnny. It's over.


"...don't look back
You can never look back.."
Shit jobs and old girlfriends - there's a reason why you left.
Remember that, going forward.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

2nd day Uber/Lyfting. Nonstop pings. Charlotte is a TNC town. Pay is too low but if my shitbox ex taxi doesn't die (it's making threats), I'm gonna stay solvent. $160 yesterday $140 today.
Endless pings. I think all the ants spend all their time at the airport or downtown.
Fail.

Rideshare pax are entitled shits eh? Here's a plus, the ghetto pax who used to make my life miserable in a cab keep their mouths SHUT as rideshare pax. Don't want a downrating I assume. Lol!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 2nd day Uber/Lyfting. Nonstop pings. Charlotte is a TNC town. Pay is too low but if my shitbox ex taxi doesn't die (it's making threats), I'm gonna stay solvent. $160 yesterday $140 today.
> Endless pings. I think all the ants spend all their time at the airport or downtown.
> Fail.
> 
> Rideshare pax are entitled shits eh? Here's a plus, the ghetto pax who used to make my life miserable in a cab keep their mouths SHUT as rideshare pax. Don't want a downrating I assume. Lol!


Back in the saddle. Cool. Sometimes the most important stat is dollars into your account.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> Back in the saddle. Cool. Sometimes the most important stat is dollars into your account.


I have a family to take care of. Real men eat crow all the time in order to get shit done.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have a family to take care of. Real men eat crow all the time in order to get shit done.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

@TwoFiddyMile, you've been a long-term cab driver. You've been a long-term forum member. You have now gone into rideshare after your years of experience as a cab driver and your years of experience interacting with rideshare drivers here. I really want to hear about your rideshare experiences so far.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Z129 said:


> @TwoFiddyMile, you've been a long-term cab driver. You've been a long-term forum member. You have now gone into rideshare after your years of experience as a cab driver and your years of experience interacting with rideshare drivers here. I really want to hear about your rideshare experiences so far.


Lots of entitled paxholes. Very few tips.
Did my last wait and return today. They wouldn't pony up cash while I got my $0.11 per minute. 3 stars, I expect they did the same for me. Wouldn't it be ironic ? f I were deactivated quickly for having self esteem?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lyft sucks for giving me multi stop pings with no advance notice. Asked LaReesa "what's the nature of this multi stop ride?"
"Oh nothing. I have to go into my house and change into my uniform".
"Nope. I won't sit in your driveway at $0.11 per minute!"
My first cancel.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


Just saw this.

Everyone in the cab industry, no matter the length of time, has a line.

Some are close, some are far away.

Clearly you crossed yours.

This job is like a drug and now you have to detox.

Been there, done that.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> Just saw this.
> 
> Everyone in the cab industry, no matter the length of time, has a line.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Can't really get out. Uberlyfting til the car dies.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lyft can suck my ween for giving me multi stop pings with no advance notice.


In fairness, they do give advance notice.

Before pickup, if you look at the ride, it will indicate if multiple stops.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mista T said:


> In fairness, they do give advance notice.
> 
> Before pickup, if you look at the ride, it will indicate if multiple stops.


Problem is my car is moving and I have 15 seconds to accept ping or reject it.
Can you brief me on what wording they use? I'll keep my eye out for it.
Homey don't play that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 342756


This reminds me . . .

Where are all the toys NOW !?!?

MEDICAL TRANSPOT TWO FIDDY


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 2nd day Uber/Lyfting. Nonstop pings. Charlotte is a TNC town. Pay is too low but if my shitbox ex taxi doesn't die (it's making threats), I'm gonna stay solvent. $160 yesterday $140 today.
> Endless pings. I think all the ants spend all their time at the airport or downtown.
> Fail.
> 
> Rideshare pax are entitled shits eh? Here's a plus, the ghetto pax who used to make my life miserable in a cab keep their friggin mouths SHUT as rideshare pax. Don't want a downrating I assume. Lol!


Say it ain't so! You really doing uber?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Say it ain't so! You really doing uber?


Yup.
Two Fiddy is now 99 cent

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Problem is my car is moving and I have 15 seconds to accept ping or reject it.
> Can you brief me on what wording they use? I'll keep my eye out for it.
> Homey don't play that.


You cannot see it until after you accept, hit the whatever it is in the upper right, you'll see something like:

"pick up Rafael"
"Drop off Rafael "

If there's a stop scheduled:

" pick up Rafael"
"Scheduled stop" < or something like that.
"Drop off Rafael "

Maybe its lower rt, and this is on uber I dont do lyft



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Thanks. Can't really get out. Uberlyfting til the car dies.





Rex8976 said:


> Just saw this.
> 
> Everyone in the cab industry, no matter the length of time, has a line.
> 
> ...


U/L is like methadone treatment?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> You cannot see it until after you accept, hit the whatever it is in the upper right, you'll see something like:
> 
> "pick up Rafael"
> "Drop off Rafael "
> ...


Purgatory


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Purgatory


Ha!

How's does the money compare, not the per mile but the nut at the end of the shift?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Ha!
> 
> How's does the money compare, not the per mile but the nut at the end of the shift?


I'm taking home more money, but beating the ever loving shit out of my already dying car.
It's one of the facets of rideshare I knew was going to happen... incredibly high mileage.
The wife already designed a family loan for my next car. She's rolling in it!
The only way to perform this gig is in a shitbox which is ultimately disposable.

So to answer your question, I make more cash but kill my car almost twice as fast.
This is only acceptable because my cars days were numbered anyways.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm taking home more money, but beating the ever loving shit out of my already dying car.
> It's one of the facets of rideshare I knew was going to happen... incredibly high mileage.
> The wife already designed a family loan for my next car. She's rolling in it!
> The only way to perform this gig is in a shitbox which is ultimately disposable.
> ...


Yeah, i get that, it's a kick in nuts looking at the individual trip totals. I feel sick at times when I look esp if i hey a good xl trip, say 45-50 miles and which pays me around 2.00-2.15 a mile then get a BS minimum fare that eats up 20 minutes for 2.47. I've several times made $100-$120 in one xl run that totaled less than an hour then had 3 or 4 after that all under 5 that eat up 2 hours.

I was just curious about totals though. Glad you're able to take care of shit until in your, uh, transition to the corporate world.

The good news is your Prius is pretty hard to kill, I've heard of some of them getting 500k miles. Your battery can be replaced fairly cheap if you have some mechanical skill. Sometimes it's just one cell or bad/corroded connectors. Plus you dont have to carry a full commercial insurance policy, that has to save you 3-4k a year. No cab fees, I don't know what that was but it could be cheap.

I'm by no means trying to sell Uber, they are like an antibiotic resistant parasite that just slowly eats you away from the inside. But, if done right you can make money. Like you said, a shitbox car that has already lost most of its value and some time you can eat real vegetables and a steak from time to time. Not knocking ramen, it's a staple in my house to, but I do like real asparagus once in a while, especially before my parole officer wants to piss test me!

I'm still shocked, I never thought you'd do it. I'm sorry!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, i get that, it's a kick in nuts looking at the individual trip totals. I feel sick at times when I look esp if i hey a good xl trip, say 45-50 miles and which pays me around 2.00-2.15 a mile then get a BS minimum fare that eats up 20 minutes for 2.47. I've several times made $100-$120 in one xl run that totaled less than an hour then had 3 or 4 after that all under 5 that eat up 2 hours.
> 
> I was just curious about totals though. Glad you're able to take care of shit until in your, uh, transition to the corporate world.
> 
> ...


The stepping stone I was on was sinking close to neck level. I just jumped to the nearest stone.
The airport is moving, everywhere else is dead. 12 ahead of me in the Lyft queue!
I'm such a crusty cabbie I know WHEN to airport and when to cruise...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lyft can suck my ween for giving me multi stop pings with no advance notice. Asked LaReesa "what's the nature of this multi stop ride?"
> "Oh nothing. I have to go into my house and change into my uniform".
> "Nope. I won't sit in your driveway at $0.11 per minute!"
> My first cancel.


Damn, you're pretty good for a noob driver! Hows the flexibility?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Damn, you're pretty good for a noob driver! Hows the flexibility?


With Yellow I was $74 in the hole 7 days a week.
With Uberlyft I only have gas and maintenance/replacement to be concerned about.

Not to shill, but a significant part of that $74 was commercial taxi insurance. I'm sure glad the TNC silicon valley Boyz have made the stupid decision to pay for commercial gap insurance lol.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> With Yellow I was $74 in the hole 7 days a week.
> With Uberlyft I only have gas and maintenance/replacement to be concerned about.
> 
> Not to shill, but a significant part of that $74 was commercial taxi insurance. I'm sure glad the TNC silicon valley Boyz have made the stupid decision to pay for commercial gap insurance lol.


You now shall be known as FiddyMile.

And @FormerTaxiDriver♧ is now FormerFormerTaxiDriver♧


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber screwbered me.
So I started my day in the airport queue because wifey broke the coffee maker and the nearest 7-11 is near the pen. I live 4 miles north of the airport.
Lyft had 16 in queue. Uber had 16-20 in queue. It was neck and neck but Uber pinged me first.
Downtown job, $10.47 after tip. Nice milennial dude. As soon as I finished the job, the Uber app told me "1-5 cars ahead of you in the queue". I'm familiar with short job tickets from my Boston cab days, so I figured they stacked the queue for me like a short job. 
The second I got in the pen, Uber changed their tune to "THE QUEUE IS FULL".
F!
So I'm about 15 cars back in the Lyft queue now. 
Fool me once, shame on you.
Fool me twice, shame on you twice (thanks GWB for all the laughs).

Update:21-25 Uber queue now. Still 15 on Lyft. Gonna do more laps, I'm up to 2485 steps.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> As soon as I finished the job, the Uber app told me "1-5 cars ahead of you in the queue"


This is a glitch with the Uber app lately. Disreguard and msgs claiming you are still in queue after completing 1st airport fare.

You can rapid toggle offline to clear it, and get updated driver count in queue.

Another heads up: if you get into surge area, then get fare: after you complete that trip, it still shows you still have surge. Disreguard that too!

_The app has an issue with lower bar notification "not clearing" after that msg has expired._


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> This is a glitch with the Uber app lately. Disreguard and msgs claiming you are still in queue after completing 1st airport fare.
> 
> You can rapid toggle offline to clear it, and get updated driver count in queue.
> 
> ...


The good news is I'm at almost 4000 steps on my step counting app. 8 ahead of me. Won't be back in the pen today.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The good news is I'm at almost 4000 steps on my step counting app. 8 ahead of me. Won't be back in the pen today.


I explained the fake airport queue positions earlier, now here is the real skip the queue feature:

There is an actual skip the line feature for short airport trips. Thresholds may vary by market:

Lyft: appears to be 12 mins cutoff. Requires you to recieve short fare from the queue. (Rematch airport pickups are not elgible) Upon completing trip, popup says you get priority for an hour, that means unlimited front of line for an hour.








Pro tip: swipe offline while on 1st short trip. Timer starts when you go back online. So if you wait until you are in queue, you buy another 10mins

Uber: the front of line feature is determined at fare offer. You know you have it when you accept the trip. Says "short trip". Good for *Only* one skip the line, unlike lyft. Threshold is tiny. It is somewhere around 2 miles.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

So just like taxis, many people are are actually too stupid to find their ride even when they're the one that dropped the pin. Fatima just now dropped a pin at a certain office building address. I went to the front door of the office building, we spoke by telephone, I told her where I was. She canceled that I made $5 from Lyft. Then she pinged again at the hotel across the street at which point we were able to find each other. Therefore I received a $5 tip and probably a bad rating LOL


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Slow day, $115 between both apps. Still BIGGER TAKE-HOME PAY THAN YELLOW CAB!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

HOW DO I MAKE THESE MULTI STOP JOBS disappear?
Pax left their stuff in my back seat and are shopping on my $0.11 per minute. I finished the ride it went horribly bad. I probably shouldn't even documented it here in detail, cuz there's going to be some issues and I believe I may have just become the next get out of my car. (GOOMC)


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> HOW DO I MAKE THESE MULTI STOP JOBS disappear?
> Pax left their stuff in my back seat and are shopping on my $0.11 per minute. I finished the ride it went horribly bad. I probably shouldn't even documented it here in detail, cuz there's going to be some issues and I believe I may have just become the next get out of my car. (GOOMC)


Stops are to be a maximum of 3 minutes each.



https://help.uber.com/riders/article/request-a-ride-with-multiple-stops?nodeId=26f09874-91e9-4fe1-9537-ec680a47ecbe



You're not a cab driver anymore. You're a rideshare driver. You are rideshare scum now like the rest of us untouchables. You're going to have to save any snark and rough words for the forums. Our precious and easily offended pax are to be treated like the delicate snowflakes that they are. Make sure there is not a camera, that is not under your control, recording any GOOMC moments. Control the narrative.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If I even make it. I'm embarrassed to say how low my rating went in just one day. Yesterday it was 4.82.
I reported the pax in app this morning but I'm sure nothing will come of it. True reprobates. Need a dash cam. If I don't get deactivated first.
No more hood rats.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If I even make it. I'm embarrassed to say how low my rating went in just one day. Yesterday it was 4.82.
> I reported the pax in app this morning but I'm sure nothing will come of it. True reprobates. Need a dash cam. If I don't get deactivated first.
> No more hood rats.


Don't worry about your ratings. They'll stabilize. You're a pro, you'll adjust to your new clientele. Watch out for low-rated pax.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Was a weird day. Got pinged farther and farther north, ended up in Salisbury. Last fare in Salisbury said "how can I add another stop?"
I replied "I can't do a wait and return, my wife is going to work and I have to get back to my kids". 
Little lies are so much sweeter than the truth.

$160 today. 10 hours. A zillion miles.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Was a weird day. Got pinged farther and farther north, ended up in Salisbury. Last fare in Salisbury said "how can I add another stop?"
> I replied "I can't do a wait and return, my wife is going to work and I have to get back to my kids".
> Little lies are so much sweeter than the truth.
> 
> $160 today. 10 hours. A zillion miles.


Stories like that help reestablish your humanity with the pax. You go from being rideshare scum to being just someone who does rideshare. This is one of the reasons I like longer trips. It takes me longer to establish that I am a nice guy worthy of their five-stars and hopefully a tip.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


NOTHING IS OVER!!!! ---------NOTHING --------------- YOU JUST DONT TURN IT OFF!

how come stuff like this isnt featured? But a thread time an time again that makes hardly any sense does?
was bored of the threads an found this. sorry im late Man.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If I even make it. I'm embarrassed to say how low my rating went in just one day. Yesterday it was 4.82.


That is embarrassing. 
Especially with how much training we've given you.

I'm not sure what else I can do for you other than maybe tell you to go out and buy a Lexus.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow. I took a morning SHOWER! Clean shirt and socks. You people are a bad influence on me.

I'm 1-5 in the Uber queue and 2nd in the Lyft queue. Was a real airport junkie back in the day. Can't resist a small queue (that's what SHE said)...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Airport was a mistake this morning. Never went back, grossed $130. My expenses are $30.
I'm working middle class in 1992.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

welcome to the dark side !!!!!

you will be fine, grasshopper

interesting thread 
thanks for posting


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesterday was a real grind. 10 hours $130. Zero long jobs.
Anting ain't easy.
Today mucho better.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fiddy your numbers are depressing,

The fact they are better than what you did in a taxi makes it worse.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Fiddy your numbers are depressing,
> 
> The fact they are better than what you did in a taxi makes it worse.


Keep in mind my mortgage is probably close to half of yours. My monthly overhead is $1400 or less (I have a quarterly burglar alarm bill so overhead fluctuates).
I reached my overhead in a week and a half. In the taxi it took all month, because I'd gross 3 grand and pay half to company dispatch and commercial taxi insurance.

The Lyft news is frightening. 20%-30% rate cut? Sounds like I no longer drive for Lyft.
Dude I have to survive. Kids. CAW (Crazy Asian Wife).

Understand, having kids truly limits my earnings. By the time afternoon rush is getting into play I have to rush home in summer cause the wife goes to work at 3 or rush to the school to pick up the kids cause the school charges $20 per kid if I'm late.
Mother inlaw died a few months ago. Bye bye childcare. If my wife had any guile she'd sponsor one of her nieces for immigration (but they don't get along).

I'm doing this gig in a sheetbox which could die at any point. The only thing which is cool is it's the 18th and I'm solvent to pay bills. Takes a lot of pressure off eh?
Current plan is stockpile cash and try and fix the car or find a replacement.
Failure is not an option. Crush your enemies.
See them driven before you
Hear the Lamentations of their women.
That is best in life.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Keep in mind my mortgage is probably close to half of yours. My monthly overhead is $1400 or less (I have a quarterly burglar alarm bill so overhead fluctuates).
> I reached my overhead in a week and a half. In the taxi it took all month, because I'd gross 3 grand and pay half to company dispatch and commercial taxi insurance.


In the last 31 days(i'm looking in a month to month view on the company site) i signed out a car for 9 shifts at a rate of $70 (for a van which has a lower rental but a higher gas cost) or $76 (for a hybrid sedan)

The rental is the
car
dispatch (and or taxi stand access depending on how you look at it)
insurance

But not
Gas
tolls
Credit card processing (which is a cost)

Grand total i paid the cab company $824 (2 van shifts 8 sedan shifts) in the last 31 days, and grossed about $2,084
Expenses- $925 total
Profit -$1,100ish (there's some question due to small bills and change constantly showing up in the laundry LOL)

It was a slow month so i didn't work as much.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In the last 31 days(i'm looking in a month to month view on the company site) i signed out a car for 9 shifts at a rate of $70 (for a van which has a lower rental but a higher gas cost) or $76 (for a hybrid sedan)
> 
> The rental is the
> car
> ...


76 not bad for lease

VIP was around 75 + cc (for a crownvic, when I was there)
Yellow was 85 i think
Discount was 90ish plus $3 trip fees.

Is summer slow or busy season for you?

All this talk of taxi makes me want to go back and try it out again for shits and giggles


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Is summer slow or busy season for you?


Summer is the slow season, conventions = our bread and butter. Summer tourists are crap money honestly, cheapos that pack the free shuttles and walk from their hotel to the restaurant.

Give me a good convention full of folks partying on their company card.



doyousensehumor said:


> All this talk of taxi makes me want to go back and try it out again for shits and giggles


It's worth _trying_ honestly.

Remember people are still driving taxis because they can still make money. If uber/lyft was substantially better they wouldn't be driving a cab. Most drivers have little to no long term money invested in driving a cab.

By my estimation you should only need about $230-240 a shift to make it work (plus proccessing fees and tolls). With the way rates continue to plummet on uber/lyft i would say go for it and try.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Charlotte only offers weekly franchise or rental. Remember I have tried everything- almost free franchise owner operator, sitting on a cab stand on Tryon across from B of A for up to 4 hours for a walkup. Charlotte is a sucky sucky cab city, there was almost no street business before Uber and now there's none. So I paid $250 per week to yellow for dispatch and $86 per week to purchase the car and $400 per month for comprehensive taxi insurance and all I was averaging was $3000 per month give or take for 60 hour work weeks. Pathetic. $1400 right out the door to "taxi peripheral vendors". $300 gas.
I haven't purchased socks or underwear in over 2 years. All I've been able to do is pay mortgage and the other 7 bills I have every month.
And in my first 10 days of Uber I basically broke even for the month.
The only way this is going to work is to get a replacement sheetbox every 2 years.
It's not a system I enjoy- but I am enjoying being more solvent.
I could have gotten a "peak airport" license from citycab for $180 franchise fee per week. What's that you ask? Well it's overflow. If the "permitted" cabs are gone from the pool, they call peak. So you are paying full price? For a permit that only gets you business when they run out of primary airport cabs. That's bullshit. I can get work out of the Uber pool and even tho it doesn't pay well factor out that $180 and it comes out about the same. Matter of fact anyone who Ubers out of a Prius sheetbox is way ahead of the game because maintenance is low and all of a sudden one no longer has $1400 overhead every month.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

so I just experienced my first Lyft airport nasty. I don't know if they do this another markets, but they dispatched me out of the pen into the terminal and said "preparing customer information" or some such. So I get to the Uber Lyft stand and what do you know? The 3-minute timer started and I still have no customer information. When the timer hit 3 minutes they gave me the option of returning to the pool, or leaving the airport. I don't think I'm going to be working at the airport on Lyft in the twilight hours before the planes are regularly landing anymore.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Problem is my car is moving and I have 15 seconds to accept ping or reject it.
> Can you brief me on what wording they use? I'll keep my eye out for it.
> Homey don't play that.


You shouldn't be moving without pax in car already.

Wait for ping near you. Then drive.

Can't belive you're now 60.75¢ mile

Also go into your Uber profile that pax can see and under "Fun Facts" you can enter this text....

"Did you know Uber rates are lower than cab fare FIFTY YEARS AGO??? I DONT DO STOPS!!!"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

so I made a bad decision to get into the pain (pen) this morning at 6 a.m. on the upside, I already have 2,500 steps on my pedometer. I've watched about 20 planes land right over my head so the 7 a.m. hour should be pretty robust. Trouble is by then I'll be somewhere else and I will have a bad taste in my mouth LOL


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Did $145 yesterday the hard way. Money is money. Tried to get back to the pen at 16:00-17:00 but too much traffic and too many pings. Final job went to CLT airport and since I was objectively out of the house TNCing for 12 hours and my cell battery pack was dying I called it a day at 18:00.
Thank God my cigarette lighter port broke.
That battery pack is a great nanny.
"No Dave, go home!".
Yup.
53 years old I barely have any common sense.
Slept 9 or 10 hours just now. Psychedelic dreams. Cabs and bands. Old girlfriends.
Wife is at her sales meeting. Gonna shower shave breakfast then hit the road.

One confession- airport has always been my weakness. The "easier softer way". One can go broke in this industry when the average airport goes Uptown for $6.75 no tip.
9999 steps on the pedometer yesterday tho.
At least I got my excercise!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Trouble is by then I'll be somewhere else and I will have a bad taste in my mouth LOL





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Gonna shower shave breakfast then hit the road.


Don't forget to brush your teeth.

It will help with that baby taste.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Totally screwed over by the wife's schedule. Where the money is?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


Yup, "they" just don't get it. Fine with me. Live your life in your ghetto world. Enjoy!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> Two Fiddy is now 99 cent
> 
> " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!
> ...


.99 cent a mile that was the good old days of rideshare now we are at .65 a mile


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> .99 cent a mile that was the good old days of rideshare now we are at .65 a mile


I even out close to $0.90 a mile because I have half a brain and also work the tips hard.
Screwed up my morning by forgetting to charge my battery pack. No working cigarette lighter port. Should take about 90 to to charge.
Gonna enjoy the downtime.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I even out close to $0.90 a mile because I have half a brain and also work the tips hard.
> Screwed up my morning by forgetting to charge my battery pack. No working cigarette lighter port. Should take about 90 to to charge.
> Gonna enjoy the downtime.


With the time and mileage it .90 I was referring to the mileage.I know you laugh at this but you should signup for Grubhub a lot more profitable then Uber x plus it help you during the slow times of rideshare


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> With the time and mileage it .90 I was referring to the mileage.I know you laugh at this but you should signup for Grubhub a lot more profitable then Uber x plus it help you during the slow times of rideshare


I should, but I absolutely hate package delivery. I know that's not irrational hatred but I've done plenty of package delivery in my time and the parking to grab the meal takes up time the parking to deliver the meal takes up time.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Made a major move today. Paid yellow cab company for the remainder of what I owe on the car. Tomorrow they strip the meter, computer, credit card machine and tablet.
> 
> I'm unemployed. Unencumbered. Free!
> 
> ...


Best of luck with whatever you do. If you can afford it, stay on the sidelines for couple of weeks or a month, give yourself time to cool off and find the best path to a better life. And you will.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> Two Fiddy is now 99 cent
> 
> " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!
> ...


99c where you are? With Uber and Lyft? That's more than a lot of markets.

You're shittin' in high cotton, my friend.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 99c where you are? With Uber and Lyft? That's more than a lot of markets.
> 
> You're shittin' in high cotton, my friend.


I'm now just another Uber driver. work till I hit $150 and then ignores ridiculous high-mileage I just put on my car and hope it doesn't die today


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> HOW DO I MAKE THESE MULTI STOP JOBS disappear?
> Pax left their stuff in my back seat and are shopping on my $0.11 per minute. I finished the ride it went horribly bad. I probably shouldn't even documented it here in detail, cuz there's going to be some issues and I believe I may have just become the next get out of my car. (GOOMC)


Have you not learned you never let them leave crap in your car at a stop? C'mon, you've been here long enough to know that? (I only made that mistake once. 45 minutes with a stinky backpack. No more.)



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I should, but I absolutely hate package delivery. I know that's not irrational hatred but I've done plenty of package delivery in my time and the parking to grab the meal takes up time the parking to deliver the meal takes up time.


It takes time but it's much healthier because you get some exercise, which I gather you've been getting walking in the airport lot. I can tell you I feel much better after a pizza delivery shift than I do after a rideshare shift.

You might want to try pizza delivery. Pick an urban middle class/upper middle class area. Those customers still tip and the area will be smaller than suburbia. The mileage is WAY less. Be insistent you can only work a few hours for the busy shift (lunch or dinner) and can't close (say you can't do the physical stuff like mopping or throwing trash in the dumpster due to an old war injury or something...). They often need a few folks just 5-8 or 6-9pm or 11am-2pm and you can still do rideshare. If you can get a job just for those hours you'll likely make more money with a lot less miles.

But if you do this, go to the store when it's not busy and the manager is there and speak to them (after filling out an online app).


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm taking home more money, but beating the ever loving shit out of my already dying car.
> It's one of the facets of rideshare I knew was going to happen... incredibly high mileage.
> The wife already designed a family loan for my next car. She's rolling in it!
> The only way to perform this gig is in a shitbox which is ultimately disposable.
> ...









not the best option to rents cars for uber but I seen a Uber xl vehicle on there a few times so if you are getting to worried about car problem while driving Uber.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If I even make it. I'm embarrassed to say how low my rating went in just one day. Yesterday it was 4.82.
> I reported the pax in app this morning but I'm sure nothing will come of it. True reprobates. Need a dash cam. If I don't get deactivated first.
> No more hood rats.


Snowflakes will get you too!


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Have you researched ways to wire your phone charger straight into the fuse box?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Today was a real grind. I don't know if I should be embarrassed but I grossed $136 in almost 10 non-stop hours. I ate lunch with my daughter but the rest of the time I was logged on. WOW!


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Today was a real grind. I don't know if I should be embarrassed but I grossed $136 in almost 10 non-stop hours. I ate lunch with my daughter but the rest of the time I was logged on. WOW!


Without reading this entire thread.... have you been longhauling wherever possible?

What's goobers take rate look like on your rides?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LoveBC said:


> Without reading this entire thread.... have you been longhauling wherever possible?
> 
> What's goobers take rate look like on your rides?


I longhaul based on Uber-Lyft navigation. Interesting point, I made $136 the hard way mostly on minimum trips and no tips. Had to launghaul in the uptown cause both trade st and 5th streets were under construction so it was either 3rd or 10th for eastbound traffic uptown.
I'll figure out the take rate tomorrow I'm freaking burnt. 11 hours in the car cause the second I dropped my last pax I had to go out to the school to get the boy.
Oy!


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I longhaul based on Uber-Lyft navigation. Interesting point, I made $136 the hard way mostly on minimum trips and no tips. Had to launghaul in the uptown cause both trade st and 5th streets were under construction so it was either 3rd or 10th for eastbound traffic uptown.
> I'll figure out the take rate tomorrow I'm freaking burnt. 11 hours in the car cause the second I dropped my last pax I had to go out to the school to get the boy.
> Oy!


When you take a gander at how much you leave on the table you might be horrified.

Make the pax app your friend and frequently plot out the most common trips in your area to see how badly Uber and Lyft are screwing over your pax. Then with this knowledge in hand you'll know how much you can longhaul without triggering recalc.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I longhaul based on Uber-Lyft navigation. Interesting point, I made $136 the hard way mostly on minimum trips and no tips. Had to launghaul in the uptown cause both trade st and 5th streets were under construction so it was either 3rd or 10th for eastbound traffic uptown.
> I'll figure out the take rate tomorrow I'm freaking burnt. 11 hours in the car cause the second I dropped my last pax I had to go out to the school to get the boy.
> Oy!


Without tips boost or quest Uber x is always a long day


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Funny thing about boost. Lyft had an incredible boost in Uptown two days ago, stopped ticking at $12.00. so I pulled over in Uptown for almost 20 minutes. Suddenly the boost disappeared, 
Really shitty company.
They obviously filled uptown up with cars then pulled the boost.
No ping.
Lyft is now only good for two things:
Minimum fares
Returns from long Uber jobs which go way out of town.


----------

